

1200 Station Workers in Tokyo Shift Tracks from Above to Underground in 1 Night - jmadsen
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2014/11/03/1200-station-workers-in-tokyo-shift-tracks-from-above-to-underground-in-just-one-night/

======
benguild
This would take 12 months in the states and cost $1200x as much because of the
Union labor.

